# Recommendations for Meat Mixer



## bill ace 350 (Oct 12, 2020)

Recommendations? I think 20 - 25 pounds capacity would work for my purpose. 

Checked out Amazon reviews, but value the feedback here....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 12, 2020)

When i worked at Cabelas years ago i bought 3 meat mixers. Returned all of them They shave brass off the bushing into the meat. Dont know if they ever fixed the issue.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a LEM 50 lb tilt mixer.  I love it.  

JC


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 12, 2020)

I've had the 35 pound mixer that attaches to my 1hp grinder from Cabelas for 4-5 years now, never a problem and no shavings. I see now they are offering a 50lb model also.  I love that mine tilts, with my shoulders I couldn't be making sausage without it.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2020)

I would definitely get a tilt model....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 13, 2020)

Manual for now.

Tilting model is nice.


----------

